# Big babys....



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

A Geordie is drinking in a London bar when he gets a call on his mobile
phone. He hangs up, grinning from ear to ear, he orders a round of drinks
for everyone in the bar, because, he announces his wife has just produced a typical Geordie baby boy weighing 25 pounds.

Nobody can believe that any baby can weigh in at 25 pounds, but the Geordie just shrugs, "That's about average in the Northeast. Like I said, my boy is a typical Geordie baby boy."

Congratulations showered him from all around and many exclamations of
"Jeezaz" were heard. One woman even fainted due to sympathy pains.

Two weeks later the Geordie returns to the bar. The bartender says "You're the father of that typical Geordie baby that weighed 25 pounds at birth.

Everybody's been having bets about how big he'd be in 2 weeks. We were going to call you. So, how much does he weigh?"

The proud father answers, "17 pounds"

The bartender is puzzled and concerned. "What happened? He weighed 25
pounds the day he was born."

The Geordie father takes a long s-l-o-w swig from his beer, wipes his lips
on his shirt sleeve, leans onto the bar and proudly says..............

"Had him circumcised"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thats not a joke it is a well known fact  :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Thats not a joke it is a well known fact  :wink:


Sorry, I posted in the wrong forum, get one of the mods to move it...

H


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Yellow dried his out and used it as a shammy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> :lol: :lol: Yellow dried his out and used it as a shammy


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

John-H said:


> :lol: :lol: Yellow dried his out and used it as a shammy


----------

